# "SMELLS LIKE FISH"



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome! Did I see you trailering that boat down Lantana road and left on Congress Ave Weds?


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

I forgot I posted this. Im all around Lantana/Boynton Area. Atleast once a week I try to fish. If not more.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I was the white truck with the camo gheenoe. You may have not saw me, I just got back from testing my 9.9 on lake Oz and was dealing with some of the same things you are dealing with now, so I stopped short to take a look at your setup. I saw that your cave plate was lower than your hull and wondered if you had any problems from it.

Nice boat anyway, I hope we can help you out.


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I do remember seeing you around. Im working on getting it staright. I think I am going to get a jackplate just waiting on some money to roll in.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i got a buddy that lives in boynton, right by the old boynton road bridge and right on the canal, we always load up on the ciclids (sp?) when i visit. i gew up in boynton and was run off by the fwc for putting such a dent in the fish population so i relocated to north florida  ;D


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

LoL. You can definatly catch more cichlids than anything else on a single day. And they eat anything bass eat. They fight good though. I live on that same canal about a 1/4 mile from that bridge.


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

Update: New JackPLate. Gets Real Shallow Now.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Is it running better now too?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

never mind, I just read your other post.


----------

